
Show HN: Sangati, a logical consistency checker for data - xfax
https://github.com/alienfluid/sangati
======
eb0la
Good idea; but I miss buzzwords like Master Data Management and Data
Governance in your readme.md file ;-)

Seriously, tell something about that in the readme and suddenly your work will
show up in google with Informatica, Talend, Information builders, etc...

~~~
xfax
Thanks for the advice; added a paragraph to the README. I am not very familiar
with the industry terminology for traditional BI, so missed that.

------
lumengxi
You should add .idea directory to your .gitignore file

~~~
xfax
good call.

